# hole drill bits for cement board



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i was wondering if i can use the same hole drill bits for hardibacker as for wood.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Drilling cement board with a standard hole-saw bit will destroy it. They make hole-saws for drilling cement products.


----------

